

Dedicated Server Service Provider Recommendation - keith_erskine

Does anyone have a favorite service provider that offers reasonable rates for dedicated systems (not virtual) and has a tech support group that doesn't suck? Thanks in advance!
======
palish
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=64795>

